
One doctor claims he has the secret to calming down a crying baby - kevindeasis
http://mashable.com/2015/12/01/how-to-calm-a-crying-baby/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#ibkGgHmRePq9
======
DrScump
"Hamilton suggests folding the baby's arms across their front and holding them
with one of your hands. Next, grasp the child by the bottom with your other
hand, holding the child at a 45-degree angle. Then gently rock the child up
and down. The doctor also suggests gently shaking the child's bottom back-and-
forth"

is he confusing crying babies with installing new toner cartridges?

